# [SOLVED] How to block a computer on the network??



## danishmaggot (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi there.

Is there anyway to block a computer on your wireless network from sending data or spyware to other computers on the network? 

The problem is that my stepdad in law is running a cracked Windows Xp, so he can't get all the patches that prevents certain worm and viruses to come in. I tried to convince him to go buy a legal copy of it, but he won't budge. Is there anyway to block his computer from interacting with our 2 other computers on the network, if I set up a static ip on his computer? I supsect that his virus filled junk is spreading to the other systems on the home network.

Thanks


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: How to block a computer on the network??*

I assume that you are connected via a router. You can put his computer in a DMZ that will separate it from the rest of the network. Or you can just block him from connecting in the first place. Also you can setup your firewall to block his IP


----------



## danishmaggot (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: How to block a computer on the network??*



lorjack said:


> I assume that you are connected via a router. You can put his computer in a DMZ that will separate it from the rest of the network. Or you can just block him from connecting in the first place. Also you can setup your firewall to block his IP


Really? I will check that out, thanks


----------



## danishmaggot (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: How to block a computer on the network??*



lorjack said:


> I assume that you are connected via a router. You can put his computer in a DMZ that will separate it from the rest of the network. Or you can just block him from connecting in the first place. Also you can setup your firewall to block his IP


Ok, so I have a linksys wireless G router. Do I just go to the DMZ and put in his ip and click enable and he will be separated from the other computers?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: How to block a computer on the network??*

Yes, but FYI putting it in the DMZ will expose the computer to the internet and you will have to setup a static IP address that way it doesn't change on you.


----------



## danishmaggot (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: How to block a computer on the network??*



lorjack said:


> Yes, but FYI putting it in the DMZ will expose the computer to the internet and you will have to setup a static IP address that way it doesn't change on you.


I am not sure i understand what you mean. I put a static ip on his (stepdad in law) computer and put that ip into the DMZ and enabled it. We already have static ip's on the 2 other computers.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: How to block a computer on the network??*

The DMZ is used for things like web server, proxy servers, and e-mail servers. The purpose of putting the computer in the DMZ is to separate it from the rest of your network, that way it can't directly communicate with it. This provides protection for if it is compromised the only computer that can be accessed is the one in the DMZ and not the others on the network.


----------



## danishmaggot (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: How to block a computer on the network??*

Ok, well I thank you for your help and i will mark this as solved


----------

